# Be careful of honey locust thorns--pics attached!!



## arribaperu (Apr 27, 2013)

Stepped on one today while out scouting a location...
[/url] 


[url=https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10152595_10203637540687088_872350155446308483_n.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I have leaned up against a tree with those on it, Ouch!!!!!


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Those are nasty. 

You can get sick from them if they are somewwhat fresh. My step father ended up in the hospital after several jabs from a big limb that fell on him.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

They have a poison, toxin in them. They hurt like no other thorns.


----------

